# Onr



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyone tried to, make their own mix of OPTIMUM NO RINSE WASH & SHINE + another product?
To get some durability.
The same way carpro Reload and Ech2o makes the ”Elixir”...


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Sure...I mixed:

10% opti seal and ONR (1:256 mix) - It works OK-ish...dont get me wrong, stuff works fine from wash to wash but its not a time saver so you mind as well just use straight up opti seal as a rinse aid (at which it rocks)

10% OCW and ONR is supposed to work great but has the same problem as before...its not a time saver and you are dilluting the product.

10% Opti seal and ONR W&W gives you the best of both worlds. Wax look with added extra protection from Opti seal.

You can really mix anything (spray wax or sealant) with ONR but just keep in mind that you are dilluting the product and that sometimes its just best to use them like intended. Ask yourself what you want to achieve with mixing stuff with ONR. Just a thought!


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes this: 10% Opti seal and ONR W&W gives you the best of both worlds. Wax look with added extra protection from Opti seal.

If it works to use as drying aid


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Do you mean "Does it work?" because Yes...yes it does!!!


----------

